# Press Release



## artie2345 (Apr 11, 2006)

Does anyone have any comments on this topic? Where do send them? Things to avoid while writting one? General tips. Thanx, cheers.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

I think in general you should have a press release that says something unique about your business.Here is my thought for myself and I have yet to do it. I am in Northern California and I am near where they discovered gold... so I designed several bags that had that theme and went up and started knocking on merchants doors.. ok I did not knock because the stores were open. So my press release would be "Retired man finds gold in them there hills." My gold was selling a unique prospector tote bag to merchants in the gold country and being able to start a nice little business from it. So that would be my idea for a press release. I would send it to the local press and then see what happens. Lou (badalou)


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

You could try using one of the major press release distribution sites like prnewswire, prweb, etc to distribute them to the right media contacts.

Once you have an effective press release written, you can also try to find your own media contacts that are related to your niche or industry (or even locally).

Lou's right. Your press release can't just be an advertisement for your company. It has to be NEWSWORTHY. Meaning something unique, some major event/milestone/donation/etc . 

There are a few sites with tips on writing a press release. Here's a good start: http://www.prweb.com/pressreleasetips.php


----------



## artie2345 (Apr 11, 2006)

Thanks guys, on the right track.


----------



## artie2345 (Apr 11, 2006)

I also found some good info on google just by typing ¨how-to-write-a-press-release¨. Incase it helps anyone.


----------



## RAHchills (Aug 28, 2005)

artie2345 said:


> I also found some good info on google just by typing ¨how-to-write-a-press-release¨. Incase it helps anyone.


Great thread... I was just looking this stuff up myself last night. 

Thanks for the link, Rodney.


----------

